# When will I learn?!



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I first got ME/CFS in 1990, you think I'd have learnt by now...I've had a bit of an improvement lately, which is all part of the very slow but steady progress towards what I hope will be remission in a couple of years. Instead of carrying on with my usual level of activity and saving up some energy, I push myself right to the boundary of the improvement and make myself ill. I've been out in the car 3 times since last Friday, and today I went to the village shop, and the noise & warmth totally overwhelmed me. My brain's ok although my speach is slurred, but my body is suffering. I've had to cancel an important dental appointment tomorrow because I know I won't be able to cope with the noise & warmth in the surgery and the postural hypotension, and I couldn't get another until mid April!! I know it's only temporary - within a week I should be doing better - and I know it's not the end of the world, but I feel so stupid. It shakes me too, as I haven't felt this bad for over a year, and I quickly forget what that's like. Sorry for going on... thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

You're not stupid Susan!! I think we've all done this at one time or another. I know I do it a lot. You start to feel more like a person, the days are pretty, you're going stir crazy to actually GET OUT of the house - So you push it too hard in your enthusiasm for life. I think it's wonderful that after dealing with this for 14 years you haven't lost your enthusiasm to get out and enjoy life. That's a basic right we have, even though we're sick, we still deserve to enjoy life every once and a while. I've done it, and I know I'll do it again. I hope you recover soon. Don't blame yourself!


----------



## daidreemer (Mar 1, 2004)

I was feeling alot better, so yesterday I decided to help my husband rebuild some fences. He does the hard stuff, so I thought I would be ok....Boy was I wrong, I could not get out of bed this morning. He had to get me out, and help me get in and out of the shower. You would think we could remember days like these well enough not to do it next time, but we do it anyway. I used to be really active, I just have to learn that I can't do it anymore. That is the hardest thing of all to me. Hope you all have a better day tomorrow, pain free.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

If anyone is guilty of being stupid and overdoing....it's me... I do it time and time again.Something interesting though... for me anyway... is that I recently as in just a few days ago went off of a drug that affects norepinephrine... and since I dropped that drug.... I've been feeling better.... not so bogged down, tired...etc. And even though I will always have the pain...especially in my hips..... somehow it doesn't bother me quite as much now. Not sure that I can explain that, but that's what happened.I've also found that my fibro pain and fatigue has responded favorably to low nighttime doses of Depakote and low daytime doses of Celexa. I don't always use the Celexa (only when I'm going through episodes of severe depression) but I will forever be on Depakote or something similar for other reasons.The Depakote has also favorably affected my IBS symptoms as in easing those dynamic switches from D to C.Well... don't beat yourself up, Susan.... I know the feeling of wanting to do more than I should, doing it, and then paying the price for it. But we can't stop trying....


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

My joie de vivre has a lot to answer for







Or should that be 'bloody-mindedness & determination'?! Nice to know most people are like this! A week on, I'm still abnormally weak and shaking when I start doing physical things, but I'm starting to feel much better.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, Susan, I'm joining your ranks! I did a big Spring Cleanup in my garden yesterday afternoon. Tonight, about 7 or 7:30 it hit me - I starting getting sick as a dog. Looks like I'm paying for my joie de vivre as well. Phooey! At least we can be sick together!! LOL


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

{{{hugs}}} Feel better soon MrsM!! (but I bet your garden is looking good, right?!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

I've been noticing more shakiness on my part just in the last year or so... especially very recently. To be honest, I have to plead dumb here... I didn't know that was a symptom of FMS or CFS.Glad you're feeling better, Susan. It can takes days.


----------

